# Question about nock height



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nock Height*

It's the measurement relative to the horizontal centerline of the arrow! Take the nock out of the equation!

In your setup, a level is placed on your arrow w/ your predetermined rest arm position and then set square(90 degrees) to the string

From that point on the string, raise the centerline an 1/8 of an inch, if that is where you want your nocking point!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

actually, the style of nock you use does matter in that the thickness of the nock will affect the placement of your nocking point/dloop.

Place your arrow on your rest. Take a small square against the top of your shaft and bowstring. From the top of your nock, go 1/8" above that and mark it for the BOTTOM of your nocking point. This is where the top of your nock and the bottom of the nocking point (or top knot, inside of the Dloop) should reside.

Note that if you change your shaft diameter, it will have to be readjusted also, either your nocking point or the rest height.


----------



## folker (Jan 22, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> actually, the style of nock you use does matter in that the thickness of the nock will affect the placement of your nocking point/dloop.
> 
> Place your arrow on your rest. Take a small square against the top of your shaft and bowstring. From the top of your nock, go 1/8" above that and mark it for the BOTTOM of your nocking point. This is where the top of your nock and the bottom of the nocking point (or top knot, inside of the Dloop) should reside.
> 
> Note that if you change your shaft diameter, it will have to be readjusted also, either your nocking point or the rest height.


thanks, that was exactly what I was thinking but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask

one other question, is it possible to eliminate the nock and just serve above and below the D loop and use the loop as the "nock" or is that not recemended?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

no i wouldnt serve outside the loop, if anything a tied nock inside is way better!! and this is for nock pinch. Loop is fat and will pinch when compressed up against some nocks.

i never worry about size of nock as if you start with string 90 degrees to arrow and then move or mark on any side of nock your still moving center of arrow that amount. Wether its a tiny pin nock or fat QAD tune a nock, if the string and arrow are 90degrees off at start, measuring 1/8" from top to top or bottom to bottom results in the center of nock moving the exact amount.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

folker said:


> thanks, that was exactly what I was thinking but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask
> 
> one other question, *is it possible to eliminate the nock and just serve above and below the D loop *and use the loop as the "nock" or is that not recemended?


Actually, do it the other way around, with small serving bundles below and (possibly) above the nock, with the loop outside those. I'll try and see if I can dig up a thread on that.

Edit: Found it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122&highlight=serving+d+loop+nock+point

Though, now that I think about it, I don't know of a reason other than nockpinch why you couldn't do it the other way around as you described, or just use a properly set up loop by itself.


----------



## Chan Man (Jul 11, 2008)

*Tail High More Better*

Do what P&Y Ohio said

Center of nock at least 1/8 above center, nothing wrong with 1/4 above
center. High nock and tail high paper tune 1/4" to 1/2" makes a more forgiving setup with any rest, even fall away types. 

That goes for single cam, double cam or binary cam. 

My 2 cents

Channy Sword

Needed the post so I could pm some fellers


----------



## emt2 (May 26, 2009)

*about nock height*

Hi, i have a Bear Lights Out bow set at 60# with Whisker biscuit , in order to get a nice paper hole when paper tune, nock needs to be 1/4 or more high from 90 degrees. 


is this normal ?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

That's totaly fine. You can move everything down if you like. Move nock and rest down 1/8th inch. You can get a bullet hole if your nock point is an inch high. But alot of people like their reference with the Berger hole alot.


----------

